# Pre flower just started her new nutes today



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Aug 16, 2020)

Thoughts?


----------



## burnie (Aug 17, 2020)

She`s ready . Love those narrow leaves ! 
peace


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Aug 20, 2020)

Pistils shooting like crazy now


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2020)

Looking good


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 21, 2020)

i'd give her a bump of N.


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Aug 21, 2020)

Gave her some more N looks like she got some color back your thoughts?


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 21, 2020)

Definitely go by what the new growth is doing which looks good as far as I can tell from the pic.


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Aug 21, 2020)

Oldbay said:


> Definitely go by what the new growth is doing which looks good as far as I can tell from the pic.


Old bay thank you for the advice that is what i was going with as well.. Since some of the lower parts are turning yellow from lack of sun.. She seems to just have a light color as a strain


----------



## boo (Aug 21, 2020)

nice sativa...I don't believe the yellowing leaves are due to lack of sun but lack of nutrients available to the plant...they either are not getting enough or lockout may be an issue...


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Aug 21, 2020)

boo said:


> nice sativa...I don't believe the yellowing leaves are due to lack of sun but lack of nutrients available to the plant...they either are not getting enough or lockout may be an issue...


Yes boo that i do get but also a few weeks ago i had a spider mite problem which was resolved but i think they did good work on the lower portion before i got the job done.. I didnt want to trim too many fan leaves too early but i see no stress or cause for concern if they get too dead they get cut


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Aug 21, 2020)

Oh and when i said some are turning yellow i meant 2 or 3 old fan leaves


----------



## boo (Aug 21, 2020)

it all begins with 1...I lost 1 years worth of crops due to too much calcium in my water which never entered my mind...been using it to grow for 20 years and now it's piss poor...look at the little things before they become big...curious, what did you use to treat your mites...


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Aug 21, 2020)

Well since im trying to keep it organic i went with a hydrogen peroxide water and neem oil mix ... There was a few ants that were beginning to plant their aphids but i used peppermint oil on the outside of the smart pot to deter them as well.. So far no trace of the mites for almost 2 weeks now and the ants are at bay... I have 2 spider that are hunting freely on my girl but they don shoot webs so that helps too..so far the mix hasnt had any negative effects on the past i have literally killed my plants trying to fight pests but this girl seems more hardy especially growing outdoors she has delt with a few bumps..


----------



## Chi11yWi11y1! (Aug 21, 2020)

Sorry was typing fast a few missed words there lol


----------

